# 3 yr old on CL--Anyone??



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone want to adopt a Golden? I would volunteer to drive part of the way. I don't have much money to do a long leg but would drive some. She is in Corpus Christi, TX. 
Beautiful female Golden Retriever needs good home!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Our Craigs List is always full of golden retrievers. Somebody keeps sending me the links. I usually e-mail about them to the golden retriever rescue in Nashville. There are just so many and not enough homes.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Although that sounds like a good idea, she requires " adoption agreement filled out" so even if we got her to a rescue she could demand her back


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I think she just wants updates on the dog. I guess there are so many. Maybe I just need to not worry so much. It's just that there are so many irresponsible people in my area. I'm also afraid she might end up as dog bait. Sigh. It's discouraging.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I have spoken to her about the Rescues.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Zuca's mom said:


> ... Maybe instead we could come up with the $125 placement fee and get her to a rescue? Suggestions?
> Beautiful female Golden Retriever needs good home!


Please be mindful that GRF rules prohibit seeking donations for anything except a charitable organization, no matter how good the cause:
_*14. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are prohibited in posting threads seeking donations for individuals. *A poll by this board membership has decided that there will be no more threads/posts allowed for members to ask for personal donations for themselves, or for other members’ behalf. If members wish to take on such endeavors this must be done in PM’s or on another site. Links to such other sites will not be permitted to be posted on the board as well. Thread/posts for donation requests that are going directly to a charitable organization can be posted. _

If any effort to seek donations is made, it must be through PMs and may not be discussed in threads.

Thank you.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Zuca's mom said:


> Sorry.


No apology needed. Mine was a precautionary post, intended to keep anyone from getting in trouble.

I'm glad to see efforts made to help this dog. 

Good luck! :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Although that sounds like a good idea, she requires " adoption agreement filled out" so even if we got her to a rescue she could demand her back


If the owner would agree to release/surrender her to a Rescue Group, the Group would have her sign a Release of Ownership form, relinquishing all rights to her.

TX GR Rescues from National GRCA Rescue Committee

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Texas*

Dallas/Ft Worth Metro GR Rescue, Inc. (DFWGRR)
Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc
Golden Retriever Acres Senior Sanctuary, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance
Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso
Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston
Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas
Gold Ribbon Rescue


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Zuca's mom said:


> Sorry.


 No need to be sorry ....Our forum is cautious and compassionate about Goldens in need. 

Thanks for trying to help. !


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

She says she wants the dog to have a good home and would be interested in the rescue group. Thank you for the information. I'm hoping as time goes that she will decide to go with the rescue.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Please PM Zuca's Mom about this rescue.

Thanks!

Danny


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just a question for clarification: Aside from the issue of cost, do we have someone on the GRF who really wants this pup or are we hoping for a rescue organization to take her?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update on this girl, the ad is still on Clist.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, she's still there. She just can't decide. I gave her Cathy, from Golden Beginnings' number. Cathy suggested she call her to voice her concerns. I was able to talk another couple who posted another 3 year old female on Sunday into surrendering to GB and they made the transport on Monday. I was happy to help her at least.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're an angel


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

No sir, you are the angel here. It does feel good to know that I helped a Golden have a chance at happiness though.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Saving one dog won't change the world, but for that one dog the world has been changed forever."

That's what you did.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue*

I hope she decides to go with rescue! It is said she has lived outside-did I read that right? Poor baby. Bet she would love to be loved and a nice cozy bed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zuca's Mom*

Zuca's Mom

Anymore news of this sweetie?
Hoping the owner will go with rescue!


----------

